# new name same story.. from an member of CS



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

I haven't visted since the acquisition and change of branding to PUFF. I don't see a single name I recognize. At any rate, coming back I am utterly surprised at how open people are about habanos here. "Dude, I just got some habanos".. two inches to the left your profile says you live in New Jersey. Really? You're not making it hard for anyone that might be interested in monitoring traffic of cigars to see that they are coming in DROVES.

I know it's exciting, I know it's taboo and illegal, but have some modesty!

Just me $0.02 on it, same as it's ever been.

Do I order CC's? Sure. But I also do it to avoid the crazy Canadian taxes I'd pay if I just walked down to my corner shop.  So I'm not in quite the quandary some of you are in.


Posting pics of your 'conquests'? Why not just supply the evidence to the authorities, eh?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Welcome back to Puff. As for the rest.... ummm...... OK.


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

Tashaz said:


> Welcome back to Puff. As for the rest.... ummm...... OK.


You're in AUS, so the post doesn't even apply to you either. Just US residents. Crazies I tell ya!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Mindflux said:


> You're in AUS, so the post doesn't even apply to you either. Just US residents. Crazies I tell ya!


Yes I'm priveledged enough to be able to buy cubans legally like you. What US residents do is not my concern either.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Welcome back! :juggle:


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

Tashaz said:


> Yes I'm priveledged enough to be able to buy cubans legally like you. What US residents do is not my concern either.


Well perhaps it's not your concern, but you wouldn't go posting that you snorted lines of blow and post pics of it.. would you?

Sure, sure, narcotics and cigars are not the same thing. But they're both illegal and in my eyes providing evidence for anyone wishing to prosecute you in the future (if that should ever happen) makes no sense to me.


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

I know that I haven't ever posted any pics of ISOMs but if I ever do, it is not an actual representation of any purchases I have made or plan to make. They are purely for artistic enjoyment and are fictional 

Welcome back!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Mindflux said:


> Well perhaps it's not your concern, but you wouldn't go posting that you snorted lines of blow and post pics of it.. would you?
> 
> Sure, sure, narcotics and cigars are not the same thing. But they're both illegal and in my eyes providing evidence for anyone wishing to prosecute you in the future (if that should ever happen) makes no sense to me.


Oh this should be good. :washing:


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

Cigary said:


> Oh this should be good. :washing:


Go ahead and continue to post your cigar photos. I personally don't care, but I'm sure someone does. :yuck:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Mindflux said:


> Go ahead and continue to post your cigar photos. I personally don't care, but I'm sure someone does. :yuck:


Alright... Here ya go! Here's just a few of mine. 










Welcome back! :thumb:


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Personally if I were American, it wouldn't stop me from discussing cc's, ordering cc's, posting pictures of my cc hauls, smoking cc's and everything else that goes with the hobby. I mean seriously what are they going to do? Come to your house and arrest you? Technically they could but seriously, they have bigger fish to fry. I guess some people are just plain old paranoid about the topic. 

To the OP, where have you been for the past 2 years? Obviously not on the cigar forums because this place is not different than the 6 other forums I am a member of. In fact Puff has little to no cc content compared to some of the others.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

This should be illegal. Sue me.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Mindflux said:


> I haven't visted since the acquisition and change of branding to PUFF. I don't see a single name I recognize. At any rate, coming back I am utterly surprised at how open people are about habanos here. "Dude, I just got some habanos".. two inches to the left your profile says you live in New Jersey. Really? You're not making it hard for anyone that might be interested in monitoring traffic of cigars to see that they are coming in DROVES.
> 
> I know it's exciting, I know it's taboo and illegal, but have some modesty!
> 
> ...


We were just as open as we were before Puff and although you seem to have more experience as per your join date, I was too a CS member. Do you have anything positive to add here besides calling people out? *It's surprising coming from a self admitted tax evader which by the way is also illegal!* Nice to see you again although I wish you stayed on hiatus for a few more decades.:thumb:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I assume the OP has never posted a pic of CC's on this US based forum?














Ooops.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Mindflux said:


> Go ahead and continue to post your cigar photos. I personally don't care, but I'm sure someone does. :yuck:


_ Hahahaaaa sorry, had to do it!_

*Welcome back!!!*


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

Geeez Scott, don't candy coat it, tell us how you really feel...:thumb:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Shawn, awesome friggin picture
Craig, like Popeye, "I am what I am." I call it the way I see it.


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

Tashaz said:


> I assume the OP has never posted a pic of CC's on this US based forum?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but the difference is where *I* am a resident. No problemo with posting items that are legal in my country of residence. FWIW the picture on the right are pre-embargo sticks I won via a contest on another forum. Those are still legal to own in the USA.  The ones on the left are ones I found pictures of when I googled 'plume'.


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

scottw said:


> We were just as open as we were before Puff and although you seem to have more experience as per your join date, I was too a CS member. Do you have anything positive to add here besides calling people out? *It's surprising coming from a self admitted tax evader which by the way is also illegal!* Nice to see you again although I wish you stayed on hiatus for a few more decades.:thumb:


Well it happens less often than I'd like. Canadian Customs seems to get their mitts on nearly everything. It STILL comes out cheaper. Though every now and then it comes out a LOT cheaper.

All I'm saying is why draw attention to yourself? You don't blatantly speed by cops do you?

P.S Did you pay import duties on your habanos? Nope! So don't gripe to me about tax evasion. Do you pay "use tax" on your online purchases? No? Don't gripe to me about tax evasion.


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

This really makes me want to try cubans.

Good thread. +1


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

Plop007 said:


> This really makes me want to try cubans.
> 
> Good thread. +1


Good thing they're legal in Canuckistan. I get to try them when I get the desire.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Plop007 said:


> This really makes me want to try cubans.
> 
> Good thread. +1


I'd send you some but as of now I'm ceasing all my bombing efforts to the US. It's illegal apparently. Everyone I've sent sticks to needs to return them ASAP please. (Cool, I get about 500 better aged Non NC's back)


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

Mindflux said:


> Good thing they're legal in Canuckistan. I get to try them when I get the desire.


:frown:


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> I'd send you some but as of now I'm ceasing all my bombing efforts to the US. It's illegal apparently. Everyone I've sent sticks to needs to return them ASAP please. (Cool, I get about 500 better aged Non NC's back)


haha alright bro hopefully my mailman doesn't take them away from me.


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

Plop007 said:


> haha alright bro hopefully my mailman doesn't take them away from me.


They might get lost in some 'small fires' the mailman sets. Ya never know. :frown:


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> I'd send you some but as of now I'm ceasing all my bombing efforts to the US. It's illegal apparently. Everyone I've sent sticks to needs to return them ASAP please. (Cool, I get about 500 better aged Non NC's back)


I'll send you all my CCs and internet ordered seegars too........ you can hold them for me until I move to Australia; where its ok to have CCs.

So let me get this straight. If you order cigars and they are shipped to Canada, thier customs opens them up, reads the invoice, and charges you taxes before you can get them?


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

thebayratt said:


> I'll send you all my CCs and internet ordered seegars too........ you can hold them for me until I move to Australia; where its ok to have CCs.
> 
> So let me get this straight. If you order cigars and they are shipped to Canada, thier customs opens them up, reads the invoice, and charges you taxes before you can get them?


Yes. And if they were legal in the USA and Customs opened up everything that came through it'd be the same way. (though not to the same degree..something like 20% in Canuckistan!)

My friends from the US are nutty about Anime, they order some of it over seas and every now and then they get letters from FedEx or whatever courier the items came via for Brokerage taxes. (I think that's what they are called)


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Mindflux said:


> Well it happens less often than I'd like. Canadian Customs seems to get their mitts on nearly everything. It STILL comes out cheaper. Though every now and then it comes out a LOT cheaper.
> 
> All I'm saying is why draw attention to yourself? You don't blatantly speed by cops do you?
> 
> P.S Did you pay import duties on your habanos? Nope! So don't gripe to me about tax evasion. Do you pay "use tax" on your online purchases? No? Don't gripe to me about tax evasion.


I don't gripe you for anything other than throwing stones while you too live in a glass house. Be well brother. You called yourself out, no one else did which is a courtesy you have not afforded others after two years of non participation in this brotherhood. And I have little respect for those with a "holier than thou" attitude.


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

scottw said:


> I don't gripe you for anything other than throwing stones while you too live in a glass house. Be well brother. You called yourself out, no one else did which is a courtesy you have not afforded others after two years of non participation in this brotherhood. And I have little respect for those with a "holier than thou" attitude.


Have fun wagging your e-dick around posting pics of your Habanos for no reason other than to flaunt. If the law ever catches up to you all those pics you saved, posted etc can be had pretty easily showing proof of possession. Whether or not that ever happens is up to chance and I'm just trying to save my "brothers" some trouble if it should ever become an issue. -- looks like nobody cares anyway.

As others have said there are other fish to fry, but the US government seems to have a knack for going after the lesser important issues rather than the "bigger things" the country has to deal with.

I never said I was "holier than thou". I just said there are smarter ways about going and doing things regarding this type of acquisition.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Mindflux said:


> Have fun wagging your e-dick around posting pics of your Habanos for no reason other than to flaunt. If the law ever catches up to you all those pics you saved, posted etc can be had pretty easily showing proof of possession. Whether or not that ever happens is up to chance and I'm just trying to save my "brothers" some trouble if it should ever become an issue. -- looks like nobody cares anyway.
> 
> As others have said there are other fish to fry, but the US government seems to have a knack for going after the lesser important issues rather than the "bigger things" the country has to deal with.
> 
> I never said I was "holier than thou". I just said there are smarter ways about going and doing things regarding this type of acquisition.


Take another 2 year nap bro. Nobody cares about you or your concern and I think it's apparent by this thread's direction. By the way, can you document all the taxes you paid on your aquisitions? I also think you will find through asking the members here I don't have a tendency to "flaunt".


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

scottw said:


> Take another 2 year nap bro. Nobody cares about you or your concern and I think it's apparent by this thread's direction. By the way, can you document all the taxes you paid on your aquisitions?


I can document the ones customs billed me for, sure. I have to give them a cheque to pick up my items.

Can you document all of your "use tax" you conveniently "forgot" to pay when buying things off the internet (such as Amazon)?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Use_tax
From the first paragraph: *Purchases made over the Internet and out-of-state are the most common type of transactions subject to a use tax.*


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

scottw said:


> I also think you will find through asking the members here I don't have a tendency to "flaunt".


That "avatar" of what look like OpusX seems pretty flaunty to me. But HEY, those are legal so.. go get 'em tiger.
:crash:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Well this thread is going to $h!te real fast...

IBTL! :bolt:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Mindflux said:


> That "avatar" of what look like OpusX seems pretty flaunty to me.
> :crash:


Where are Opus X made? And are they legal for me to own them Dickhead?


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

scottw said:


> Where are Opus X made? And are they legal for me to own them Dickhead?


Still flaunty, they are elusive to a lot of people. Heck I've never gone to my local cigar shop and been lucky enough to encounter a 'just arrived' shipment that wasn't already spoken for.

In case you aren't sure what flaunting is:
http://www.answers.com/main/ntquery?gwp=13&s=flaunt



> USAGE NOTE Flaunt as a transitive verb means "to exhibit ostentatiously":* She flaunted her wealth.* To flout is "to show contempt for": *She flaunted the proprieties*. For some time now flaunt has been used in the sense "to show contempt for," even by educated users of English. This usage is still widely seen as erroneous and is best avoided.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

So being lucky is a crime? Try this. grab your bottom lip, pull it over your head, then swallow (you're a pro I hear) as hard as you can.


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

scottw said:


> then swallow (you're a pro I hear) as hard as you can.


Real mature.

I'd make a wife joke.. but you might get butthurt.


----------



## mhartnett (Dec 3, 2009)

Is this thread a joke? Where do these people come from? Go get attention somewhere else, Mindflux. We talk about cigars here.


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

mhartnett said:


> Is this thread a joke? Where do these people come from? Go get attention somewhere else, Mindflux. We talk about cigars here.


Where do I come from? Canuckistan! Check the sign up date


----------



## mhartnett (Dec 3, 2009)

Mindflux said:


> Where do I come from? Canuckistan! Check the sign up date


Well, I checked your sign up date and determined you're clearly not seeking attention. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

mhartnett said:


> Is this thread a joke? Where do these people come from? Go get attention somewhere else, Mindflux. We talk about cigars here.


I think it's caused by spending your waking hours talking to computer code as a network admin. Cant help but be angry at the world when a blue screen of death rules your world.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Thread went downhill fast. Closing it.


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

mhartnett said:


> Well, I checked your sign up date and determined you're clearly not seeking attention. Thanks for pointing that out.


I'd quote something from a Jay and Silent Bob related movie, but I can't think of anything appropriate.

BONGGGGGGGGG ?

:juggle:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

This tread is done. 2 years and comes back to start drama? I dont think so.


----------

